# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Chỉ có ở Việt Nam: hai ô tô hôn nhau thắm thiết :))

## vu0ngtr4n

Những hình ảnh hài * chi co o Viet nam*  


	Oto cũng hôn nhau
 

	Cho con vào đây cho khỏi ngã


	Việt nam thật sáng tạo
 

	Xương treo lủng củng
Nguồn:chat247

----------


## maketxinh

đúng là ko thể có ở đâu khác đc  :cuoi1:

----------

